

Ask PG - would you fund a java startup? - philswenson

Paul, I know you really dislike Java (or seem to).  Would you fund a Java startup?  How would it affect your decision?
======
pg
Sure. I think there are some phone apps that have to use it, for example.

------
bilbo0s
What is the field in which you are employing Java?

Just curious. I realize you want to keep your idea to yourself, I'm just
wondering in general terms. For instance, are you thinking of a social
network, a social messaging system like IM, email or twitter, or 3D web
gaming. You see, I think if what you are thinking of is easier done in other
lingos I would say save yourself the java headaches and use php or python or
<insert dynamic lingo here>. If, however, you are thinking about say... 3D
gaming, it can ONLY be done in java right now and you should use it regardless
of who would invest in it.

~~~
stcredzero
If you want to do 3D gaming, Panda3D is a great framework for rapid
prototyping. And it's in Python.

------
brlewis
YC has funded a startup that uses Microsoft .NET, so I don't see why they
would rule out funding one that uses Java.

<http://www.splashup.com/>

~~~
johns
Are they really considered a .NET startup? The actual app itself is Flash.
Just having the corp site in aspx doesn't make them a .NET shop.

Loopt has some .NET in their architecture and Sam Altman told me at startup
school that it was never an issue with YC.

To answer the question though, I believe I've heard in a few places that they
don't care what you use, as long as you are building something worth funding.

~~~
brlewis
The best way to answer your first question is to look in their job listings,
or in this case their blog. This is something I learned from PG's story of
looking at competitors' job listings in his Viaweb days.

They want (or wanted) someone with "Heavy experience with C# and/or .NET in
general". That makes me think Flash isn't the only important technology for
them.

